# TX, DFW - Lewisville -



## Laveral (Aug 29, 2002)

Hello, 
Our group is starting up a new campaign pretty soon and are looking for a couple of people to round out the party. We play on friday nights and are looking for some mature gamers, most of the group is 25 or older. We will be playing "Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil." If you are interested send me an e-mail or post here.   

Thanks, 
Andy.


----------



## ZSutherland (Sep 18, 2002)

Hey there,

I know it's probably a bit late since it's 3 months since your initial post, but if you're still interested, give me an e-mail.  Address is listed in profile.

Z


----------



## sparhawk (Sep 24, 2002)

I am interested in joining a group close to the Lewisville area.
My email is mayes_scott@hotmail.com
I am new to the 3rd edition but have alot of experience with 2nd edition. Let me know if you are still looking for players.


----------



## Velenne (Oct 4, 2002)

If any of you guys are still searching, my group plays 3E on Saturdays starting at 2:00pm and we go well into the evening.  We're always open to adding mature players but if you'd just like to stop by, that's ok too.  We play in Bedford, btw, just off of 121 and Harwood.  Email me if you're interested.


----------



## Gibbering Mouther (Oct 23, 2002)

*bump*

Hello, fellow Metroplexers.  I am looking for a game or gamers.  I live in Northwest Fort Worth but I work _all-hours_ tech support in Grapevine.  This makes finding a game I can participate in a challenge.

I'm not a munchkin and I would be happy to take over an existing character.  In a pinch, I can GM if there are a bunch of players looking for a game.

Thanks.


----------



## Velenne (Oct 23, 2002)

Go ahead and drop me an email and we'll get the ball rolling if the times I listed above work out for you.


----------



## Gibbering Mouther (Oct 25, 2002)

*I have emailed.*

Valenne,

I _have_ emailed you twice at your address in the post above.   Not that I am demanding a reply, you understand, but your last reply was _after_ I sent email to you about this post.

I am assuming that you simply didn't get my messages.  If that is the case, either email me or leave a post, I'm free _this_ week after about 1:30 PM Saturday 'til about 5:30 PM.

In case I'm making a pest of myself (  ), this will be my last post (or email) on the matter unless I hear from you,

Cheers.


----------



## Velenne (Oct 25, 2002)

Sorry about the delay.  Reply and info is in the mail!


----------



## the_mighty_agrippa (Nov 7, 2002)

hey, i'm looking for a new game.  what are the times you play laveral?

feel free to email me at the_mighty_agrippa@yahoo.com


----------

